

Russell's Paradox - rgbrgb
http://www.cs.amherst.edu/~djv/pd/help/Russell.html

======
jacques_chester
I prefer the example given in _Logicomix_.

Some books refer to themselves. Most do not.

Suppose I publish a book which is an index of books that do _not_ refer to
themselves.

Question: does that index refer to itself?

~~~
derrida
This isn't from Logicomix. Bertrand Russell himself originally sketched out
the problem in terms of books and index books. I forget which paper, but it is
in the complete collected papers.

~~~
jacques_chester
OK -- the example recreated in _Logicomix_ :)

(Now that you mention it, I think Russell talked about index _cards_ , which
wouldn't really make sense to more modern readers)

